# Uber Suspended My Account



## Shaggy78 (Aug 27, 2017)

I have been driving for Uber for over a year and I have a good rating. I reported a passenger that I had a major problem with yesterday and now all of a sudden I cannot go on my account. As soon as I open my app it says my account needs attention contact support. I have been trying to get a response for 4 1/2 hrs and nothing.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Major problem means your deactivated no matter what but who knows


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UNION


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

What was your rating and how many complaint have you had in the past?


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

I just wanna know what the "_major problem_" was?!?!


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

Shaggy78 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year and I have a good rating. I reported a passenger that I had a major problem with yesterday and now all of a sudden I cannot go on my account. As soon as I open my app it says my account needs attention contact support. I have been trying to get a response for 4 1/2 hrs and nothing.


Do lyft in the mean time... Get it?.. In the"MEAN" time


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

When you rate a pax 1 star & report them, get ready bc uber will contact ( most cases ) pax and investigate. Pax will lie, you get deactivated. 

Sometimes it is not worth it to report a pax on both uber/lyft platforms. Just ask not to be matched with them again. 

Major problem? Details would have been appreciated


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

What was the "major problem?"


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> When you rate a pax 1 star & report them, get ready bc uber will contact ( most cases ) pax and investigate. Pax will lie, you get deactivated.
> 
> Sometimes it is not worth it to report a pax on both uber/lyft platforms. Just ask not to be matched with them again.


Not really. It's only when you report using certain keywords that they will call you first then the pax.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Can't say it enough. Dashcam's tell no lies.......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> When you rate a pax 1 star & report them, get ready bc uber will contact ( most cases ) pax and investigate. Pax will lie, you get deactivated.
> 
> Sometimes it is not worth it to report a pax on both uber/lyft platforms. Just ask not to be matched with them again.
> 
> Major problem? Details would have been appreciated


Sometimes, it is just not Worth doing ride share.
More and more often lately

Deactivate on a whim ?

Who needs this ?


----------



## Shaggy78 (Aug 27, 2017)

MonkeyTOES said:


> What was your rating and how many complaint have you had in the past?


My rating is a 4.87 and I haven't had a complaint since Sept. of last year, for my car smellin like cigs.



Johnydoo said:


> When you rate a pax 1 star & report them, get ready bc uber will contact ( most cases ) pax and investigate. Pax will lie, you get deactivated.
> 
> Sometimes it is not worth it to report a pax on both uber/lyft platforms. Just ask not to be matched with them again.
> 
> Major problem? Details would have been appreciated


I had a stupid drunk guy try to pull his pants down in my car so I stopped his trip and kicked him out of my car.

I have still not gotten any response about my account, wow. I guess when a person is in your car an goes to pull down his pants, its my fault right? I guess thats what happens when you report someone.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Your obviously in the right here, but dont forget that Uber uses the Napoleonic code in that you are guilty as charged until proved innocent. The fact that the US does the opposite means nothing to them. Read post after post about a rider complaining and the driver deactivated without ever getting the chance to dispute it. When a money paying customer complains, the listed. When a money taking driver responds, they ignore.


----------



## Shaggy78 (Aug 27, 2017)

So I finally got a response back from support and they said someone should be calling me within the week to investigate the situation. I mean really its not like I did anything but stopped my car after he did this and told him to get out. He was only about 3 blocks from his destination, he needed to walk it off! I signed up for Lyft so hopefully can drive for them by tomorrow!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shaggy78 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year and I have a good rating. I reported a passenger that I had a major problem with yesterday and now all of a sudden I cannot go on my account. As soon as I open my app it says my account needs attention contact support. I have been trying to get a response for 4 1/2 hrs and nothing.


Why did you report the pax????


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Shaggy78 said:


> I had a stupid drunk guy try to pull his pants down in my car so I stopped his trip and kicked him out of my car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shaggy78 said:


> So I finally got a response back from support and they said someone should be calling me within the week to investigate the situation. I mean really its not like I did anything but stopped my car after he did this and told him to get out. He was only about 3 blocks from his destination, he needed to walk it off! I signed up for Lyft so hopefully can drive for them by tomorrow!


You should have signed up for Lyft BEFORE this happened !

Neither company can be counted on.

They Both prove this every single day.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Shaggy78 said:


> So I finally got a response back from support and they said someone should be calling me within the week to investigate the situation. I mean really its not like I did anything but stopped my car after he did this and told him to get out. He was only about 3 blocks from his destination, he needed to walk it off! I signed up for Lyft so hopefully can drive for them by tomorrow!


Sorry for your experiences. ANYTIME you kick a pax out, they need to cancel. If you end trip, they're able to rate ect


----------

